# The Dogington post



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This site is an 'internet newspaper' /great news articles about our canine companions: Your Source for Everything Dog | The Dogington Post
This article is interesting;
http://ma-98765432.s3.amazonaws.com/StateDogFoodToday.pdf


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I subscribe to it on Facebook. They always have great pictures and captions...as well as good information.


----------

